# What have you done on your CNC lately?



## jbolt (Oct 20, 2014)

Not a very interesting project but it was pushing the limits of the mill and I enjoy unusual setups.

The parts are 3" x 3" x 0.5" 6061 extruded angle, 78" long. The length was matched to an existing part with a known dimension since I have no way of accurately measuring 78" to (+- 0.005"). I did a total of (4) parts by stacking and drilling (2) parts at one time. The extruded is not particularly straight so it took some strategic clamping and measuring to keep the tolerances. (39) holes were drilled on each face. The pattern repeats every 15" so one of the first is drilled deep into a block below and an index pin used to preposition the stock for the subsequent holes. 

J~


----------



## Boswell (Oct 21, 2014)

It gets a little warm in front of my computer(and 6 monitors) so I build a bracket to hold a small fan on an articulated arm so I could easily position it. All done so I could learn BobCam. Started in Autocad, then moved to BobCad then to to the PM45M-CNC.  As you can see the actual part works great but I had to grind off some of the non-visible parts due to some clearance issues that I mis-understood. Even when things don't go just right, it is great fun and I love to learn new skills.


----------



## Ripthorn (Oct 29, 2014)

No pictures yet, as I just got it set up last night to start, but I am working on a custom bridge for one of my (many) guitars I've been working on.  This is for a multiscale guitar, but is made to fit a preexisting footprint.  It's really little more than pocketing, drilling, and going around the outer perimeter, but considering I haven't done much besides inlay on my CNC until now, it's exciting.


----------



## 09kevin (Oct 29, 2014)

I am working on a 4th axis project, not really sure what it is yet just got bored and started drawing up a cad drawing :lmao:. The sphere is 4 inches in diameter.

Kevin


----------

